# Pistol sling



## KevTN (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm wanting to put a sling on my Ruger Redhawk instead of a holster.  What studs do I need and barrel adaptor?


----------



## jmoser (Feb 10, 2015)

I was thinking of using a Hoque monogrip and replacing the factory base screw with an eye bolt for a lanyard / single point sling attachment on my Super Redhawk.  Not sure what the Hoque thread pitch is but its almost certainly a standard that you can get a stainless eyebolt for.

Bowen has their own but for $50 I can live with a basic eye bolt:

http://parts.bowenclassicarms.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=7

Else I think the best way would be to drill and tap the grip frame bottom for a sling stud or eye bolt; most standard sling studs are 10-32 and I'm not 100% sure if the standard Redhawk grip frame is wide enough for that but think it probably is.

Do the factory Redhawk grips leave the frame butt exposed?  If not you may need to counterbore the wood for a sling stud.

Measure your bbl OD and get a universal bbl band sling attachment like these:

http://www.brownells.com/shooting-accessories/slings-sling-swivels/barrel-band-mounts/index.htm

Good Luck !!


----------

